# Hilfe Wer kennt



## DayTrax (25. Februar 2019)

Hi Leute,

habe bei einer Auflösung ein BMX gefunden. Würde gern wissen was das für ein Rahmen ist ( Hersteller )

Kenne mich null aus was BMX Räder angeht 

Vielleicht kann einer helfen mit Infos


----------



## asco1 (10. März 2019)

Sorry - Schrott aus Fernost von Ebay. Gehen in der Bucht um die 100€ weg - neu.
In dem Zustand: Schrottwert.
Wenn Du ein bischen Arbeit reinsteckst und die Kiste wieder vernünftig aussieht, rollt und bremst max. 30-50 €.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

